# Block Heater



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

As far as I know, the only option from the factory is an oil pan heater. There may be an aftermarket option for a block heater, but I have not seen, or heard of one. IMO neither is necessary. From what's been reported on the site and my own personal experiences, the CTD has been a real champ at startup, even at -40F.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

If you didn't get it on the car from the factory be ready to spend over $500 to have one installed. That's what my local dealer quoted after originally quoting $125. The $125 didn't include everything needed. I skipped the oil pan heater needless to say and I don't need one, car starts fine even in single digit cold.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

just oil pan heater

word is an aftermarket coolant heater will throw sensors off and cause codes

no one has installed one yet to see if true.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Contact FrostHeater.com - Welcome

Last I heard they were looking at doing one for a diesel Cruze.

I had one for my 2009 Jetta TDI and it worked great.


----------

